# amazing grains



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I find it absolutely amazing that I can go out in the woods find the right piece of dead crappy looking wood,and bring out all the good in it.I'm getting better with my draw knife and learned that turning it upside down is a better way to use it. A couple hrs in the shop and the crappy ugly wood comes out looking like this.Just had to share these pics.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice look diamonwood. It does finish well.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

> I find it absolutely amazing that I can go out in the woods find the right piece of dead crappy looking wood,and bring out all the good in it.


Certainly one of the great aspects of making sticks. It seems the uglier and more distressed the wood, the nicer it finishes out.


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm always a fan of great character!

PS. Thanks for the sites Mr. Yaxley, Sir!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice piece! It is amazing isn't it! You never know what you will find on a walk -- so always be prepared!


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

> PS. Thanks for the sites Mr. Yaxley, Sir!


Sure, figure there might be some ideas there that might prove useful to others.


----------

